# Anyone ever heard of this?



## STRAIGHT UP (Sep 19, 2011)

I have this bike thats in rough shape, looks like cyclone on the chain guard, has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks like a Columbia made bike to me .


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 26, 2011)

That sprocket looks like a Columbia.


----------

